# amount of z31's left???



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

i have had my 86 for about a year now and i drive it all over, but i have only seem maybe 5 other z31's in a year... does anyone have any idea how many of these babies are still on the road???


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Nobody has any idea.


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

my uncle has a non turbo, same year that he drives everyday, theres a kid at a high school by me that has one, but in normal traffic I havent really noticed them, I have only had my car for a week  Im sure ill start noticing more..


----------



## KungFuGrandpa (Aug 23, 2004)

i gat a 84 turbo and there is 4 more here at school with me at Nashville Auto-Diesel College but there all n/a  
Around town there is about 2 more


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I have the only one in Luling, Kenner, and LaPlace, and Port Allen (Next to baton rouge)

By the way I have the only Z31.. There are a few Z32's around


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i had like the first turbo 300zx (z31) in stockton that ive seen. then two months later my freind gets one all most the same as mine. Its pretty cool having a kind of rare car. at least its not like civics were every 1 out of 3 cars on the road is a civic. long live the Z....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The day the Z totally leaves is the day I say screw Nissan

I want a damn 400ZXTT


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> The day the Z totally leaves is the day I say screw Nissan
> 
> I want a damn 400ZXTT



No you don't 4.0 litres on a six cylinder is pushing it. You are aware that the 300 and such refers to the engine displacment aren't you?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> No you don't 4.0 litres on a six cylinder is pushing it. You are aware that the 300 and such refers to the engine displacment aren't you?


 And we don't want a 4.0 V6 why? Heck , we have a 3.5 now....... Imagine a 4.0 TT. 400+ Hp , stock....... :fluffy:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> No you don't 4.0 litres on a six cylinder is pushing it. You are aware that the 300 and such refers to the engine displacment aren't you?




 you under estimate me sooooo much. Yes I realize it's the damn displacement. I want a 400ZXTT or T

Nice 300-350HP stock. Easily upgradeable to 600 with under 2 grand. That would be a dream car


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i think they should bring back the 300zx, they should make one like ford is doing now, using the old design with little tweaks here and there. long live the Z


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> i think they should bring back the 300zx, they should make one like ford is doing now, using the old design with little tweaks here and there. long live the Z


 Yeah , 240 style , kinda like Toyota is supposedly doing with the next Supra and the 2000GT headlights.........


----------



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

i've only seen ONE turbo...countless n/a's though...i generally stop and talk to every z owner i see. the one turbo that i saw i bought...haha.



I'm now a nissan enthusiast ... w-zero-zero-t


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

me too man i didnt even no there were turbo z31's until i bought mine


----------

